# Spanish Psalter - First Time Ever!



## py3ak (Jun 4, 2009)

There is a project in place to publish a complete Psalter in Spanish! See the following article.



> Greetings in the great name of Christ our King!
> 
> We are witnessing an historic breakthrough for Spanish-language churches. The entirety of the Psalter has been put into Spanish, in metrical form, and set to the Genevan tunes which have been used in many Reformed churches since the Reformation.
> 
> ...




I am very excited about this. When we were in Mexico, it was a huge hurdle to overcome that it was almost impossible to find more than one or two Psalms to sing - I was even reduced to trying to metricalize them myself from time to time.

I can vouch for the publisher - I have known him for many years. And I have seen the metricalization, and believe it to be well done. Dr. Ortiz was very gracious in some correspondence I had with him about the matter.


----------



## Guido's Brother (Jun 4, 2009)

It's great to see this. It's just a bonus that those old fuddy-duddy Genevan tunes are being used.


----------



## py3ak (Jun 4, 2009)

Those tunes never hurt anybody! And they're easier to teach people without a lot of musical background than a lot of other stuff.


----------



## Idelette (Jun 4, 2009)

That certainly is exciting news!!


----------



## SemperEruditio (Jun 4, 2009)




----------



## ADKing (Jun 4, 2009)

Excellent. It is very encouraging to hear bits and pieces of news about solid reformed works in spanish speaking countries. I am glad that this is being done.


----------



## Guido's Brother (Jun 4, 2009)

py3ak said:


> Those tunes never hurt anybody! And they're easier to teach people without a lot of musical background than a lot of other stuff.


----------



## LawrenceU (Jun 4, 2009)

Cool. I will have to keep my eye on this. We could use them in Honduras.


----------



## py3ak (Jun 6, 2009)

I think that the wide diffusion of this Psalter could help to counteract the flood of prosperity Gospel teaching. In Mexico City there are churches named, "Stop Suffering!" Again and again it is necessary to point people to Job and to the Psalms to see that God's favor to sinners in this stricken world doesn't usually result in something like a drug cartel's compound. What a blessing for the laments to give Biblical expression to and Biblical answers for the anguish that is part of our life here: if it serves, as it should, to inoculate them against error as well, introducing and promoting this Psalter may be one of the best indirect means of combating false gospels that is likely to be given to us.


----------



## TaylorOtwell (Jun 6, 2009)

Praise the Lord!


----------



## A S (Jun 6, 2009)

This will be great for spanish learners (like me!), too!


----------



## SolaGratia (Jun 7, 2009)

The Psalter in Spanish will be a great blessings to Spanish Christian Belivers.


----------

